# Jase from Gunnedah



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi all

Looking at getting a canoe or something similar so I can spend a few lazy afternoons on the Namoi.

Been way for a while, grown up a fair bit and keen to take advantage of a fresh start.

Any recommendations of a two or three person canoe would be really helpful.

Not sure if there are others up that way, be great to have a look at some craft.

Jase P


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2014)

Something like this would hit the spot, has anyone got something similar?

http://www.roscocanoes.com.au/productde ... fulID=39#1


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2014)

Bump


----------

